# Dragon Ball Z xenoverse



## 3DBodyGuarD (1. März 2015)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Patch schicken der die Verbindungsprobleme behebt? (PC Version)
Kann es irgendwie nicht downloaden.


----------

